# Moles



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a good few moles which im gonna have removed at xmas.Does anyone have any experiance or recomendations.Cheers


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

It'll look purple and ugly when the stitches come out and will take about 9-12 months to fade completely, but after that you would never know there was ever anything there.

Dont stretch the skin AT ALL after the stitches come out for a good long while or you can pop it open again, this will probably scar.

Best thing I ever did mate, I've got a few more I want off now :thumb:


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

come on man whats wrong with moles?


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

i am also intrested in this question as i have 2 small moles on my fuking face and they **** me off sometimes,mole are ugly fuking things.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Im gonna have a few lazered off and couple cut out.I have heard of freezing them they sometimes do it down the local nhs clinic but not for cosmetic reasons????


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I've only ever had a wart frozen off before, went wrong, left a cigar end sized blister that the wart back grew to fill. I ended up digging the new and improved wart of out my of my hand in the bogs at work with a paperclip.

Doc was horrified when I told him, but said I'd done a neat job when he looked. Left a big scar though.

I've not been lasered before, only cut for moles mate so I can't comment.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I came across some stuff that you apply to moles that supposedly fcuks them off: http://www.dermatend.com/

Looks like a bit of an american infomercial thing but I had a google and it seems legit. If anyone else has tried it please post your results.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dont do what i did the other morning still slightly p!ssed from the night before,i dug a small mole off my left calf with a needle, it's got infected, been to the doc's today and he gave me some fucibet cream.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

i had one taken off my chin, they cut it with this really hot knife thing, it stank as they did it, under local anesthetic, went fine, tiny scar for a week or two but cant even see it by a few months down the line, used to always cut the little b4stard shaving!! they bleed for days, felt like sticking a tampon to the cvnt.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a couple in the back garden, some ole boy from the village came and trapped 'em for me.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

jjmac said:


> i had one taken off my chin, they cut it with this really hot knife thing, it stank as they did it, under local anesthetic, went fine, tiny scar for a week or two but cant even see it by a few months down the line, used to always cut the little b4stard shaving!! they bleed for days, felt like sticking a tampon to the cvnt.


:laugh: :lol: lmfao ,yer i have cut a mole and they do bleed for ages .


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

just had a quote £1200 for 30 of the gits


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

NHS is the way to go.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

is this only for the moles that like stick out, and not the like flat types?


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

whilst in bangkok i had like 40 moles/freckles laserd of with a laser cost me bugger all for 1200 quid you could have a holiday and get them removed for that money!!!!!!!!!!

its worked ok for me im not sure if it was pixel light laser or co2 one or the other???


----------

